# Alternative Spark Plugs for Champion RDZ19H / 130-567



## sobo

Hello,

Very hard to find information about alternative spark plugs to the Champion RDZ19H. Hardly any information via Google. I contacted the manufacturer of my edge trimmer (MTD 990), they replied with details and I post here just in case this can help you spare your time.

Champion 
RDZ19H/130-567
J17LM/130-571

NGK 
B4LM/130-732. 

Denso 
SE-19J/130-211

Autolite
A4RTF

No warranty from my part for any damage to motor, I just pass the information as I received. Hope to have helped.


----------

